# Happy Diwali



## jm10 (6/11/18)

Happy Diwali for today and tomorrow peeps, wishing you and the family well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/11/18)

Thank you very much! 

Happy Diwali to everyone else celebrating!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/18)

Happy Deepavali to all, may your families be blessed! (and if you can, send some sweet meats )

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr (6/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/11/18)

Happy Diwali to all the families celebrating, may you future be filled with light, joy, peace and prosperity.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)

Happy Diwali to those celebrating. May the year ahead be filled with the light of health and happiness. And lots of vapes!

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/10/19)

Happy Diwali,wishing you and the family well,from me and family

Reactions: Like 1


----------

